# I130 affidavit of support?



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

We received a letter back from the U.S embassy yesterday (that was dated 29th August and took two months to arrive!) saying that they require a sworn affidavit explaining how and when me and my spouse met and the background leading up to our marriage.

Also, we must provide 3 affidavits of support having personal knowledge of the bonafides of our relationship and we provided a UK sized passport and not an american sized passport, a silly oversight.


I didn't realise that these affidavits were required and thought that our wedding certificate would suffice. Can family members write the affidavit or is there a conflict of interest? Are we able to send this back without putting too much time onto our case? Does anyone have any copies of successful affidavits of support that I can take reference from? This is all slightly confusing


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

We've recently submitted our I130 and had affidavits of support written by my husband's (in the US) sister who was there when we met each other, his best man at our wedding and my mum who all wrote about how we met, how they first heard about our relationship etc.. Although we are still in the very early stages and can't be sure yet if this is ok we knew to do it from reading what other people have done and I believe it worked for them. Good luck.


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

Affidavit - US Immigration Wiki - VisaJourney That's kinda the template we used.


----------



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

Would there be a conflict of interest using family members though?

Anyone have any idea how long it can take once these files will be submitted?


----------



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

I intend on using my mother in law, mother and best man at my wedding as affidavits of support


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

It's fine to use family members. The Affidavit on VJ is a good template to follow.


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

austinstables7191 said:


> We received a letter back from the U.S embassy yesterday (that was dated 29th August and took two months to arrive!) saying that they require a sworn affidavit explaining how and when me and my spouse met and the background leading up to our marriage.
> 
> Also, we must provide 3 affidavits of support having personal knowledge of the bonafides of our relationship and we provided a UK sized passport and not an american sized passport, a silly oversight.
> 
> ...



Just wondered when you submitted your I-130 ?

We also enclosed a timeline of our relationship. Photos of every time we met, screenshots of Facebook messages, wedding pictures, honeymoon pictures, photo copies of flight tickets etc etc


----------



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

We submitted our I130 in july and received receipt of payment in August. The letter stating we had missing paperwork was dated 29th August but we received it 2 days ago.

We were going to submit these things like we did for my wife's visa coming to Scotland. She has ILR in Scotland but we've since decided to move to the U.S. We decided against packaging these things as the U.S process seemed more streamlined and thought that a marriage certificate would suffice, but obviously not. I certainly can't remember seeing anything about affidavits of support but that's my bad, we're looking to get it rectified asap. Certainly hope it doesn't hold us up too much. We are hoping with our fingers and toes crossed to be in the U.S for May 2016. Anyone know if this is a feasible time scale?


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

No telling.... We only sent ours off mid September and are looking at maybe 8 months but some people seem to take less and some a lot more &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

is the spousal affidavit from myself, the beneficiary, or my wife, the petitioner or both? seems a bit silly to have us both do it but i thought i'd ask before hand.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a hard time following here.

Affidavit of Support has nothing to do with affidavits supporting a bona fide marriage. As it seems to be a frequent hiccup - has it been taken care of?

What is a spousal affidavit?


----------



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

We have received a letter from the US embassy stating we have missed three things in our application...

1) A US sized passport (we sent in a uk sized passport which isn't right, the U.S ones are 2"x2")

2) A spousal affidavit detailing how we met and how our relationship progressed up until our marriage

3) Three third party affidavits of support on our marriage being bonafide.

I genuinely can't remember seeing the bit where we had to supply this information in the application. It may have been an oversight by us but still we need to get it sorted as we can't progress with our application until it's done. Hopefully won't take too long.


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would say the spousal affidavit should be written as if it was by your wife in America, as it's supposed to be them 'asking the US government' to let you go over in the I-130 part of the application. We haven't included one, as mentioned I just put together a month by month timeline of photos, Facebook messages, passport entry stamps etc and hopefully that'll be enough as we haven't heard anything as of yet!


----------



## austinstables7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have no idea whether or not to get the letters notarized. This will cost £65 from a local solicitor but I don't even know if it needs notarized or if the letter is sufficient. I'm pretty depressed about it all to be fair as I feel i have no one to talk to that isn't just out for every bit of money I have


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just beware of the "language differences" here. For the US, "notarized" is simply a validation of the signature on a letter or document. I think getting documents notarized in the UK by a solicitor has other meanings, none of which would be recognized by the US authorities anyhow.

What you might do is to send with each letter a photocopy of the writer's identification (driver's license or something similar - maybe the passport i.d. page). That at least demonstrates that you didn't just write the letter yourself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

